# Welche Spiele auf SSD / HDD ?



## k4m1k42e (5. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen Community,

bevor ihr mich steinigt. Ich habe das Thema gelesen:
"Vergleich der Leistung einer SSD zur HDD in Spielen"

Da ich auf meiner 120GB SSD "OCZ Vertex 2" nicht genügend Platz für alle Spiele habe muss ich selektieren welche Spiele am meisten profitieren.

*Spiele:*
Anno 1404 + Anno 1404 Venice
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars + Kanes Rache
Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3 + Uprising
Command and Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight
Crysis + Crysis Warhead + Crysis Wars
Far Cry 2
GTA IV + GTA IV: Episodes from Liberty City
Mafia II
Metro 2033
Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit
Red Faction Guerrilla
Resident Evil 5
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat + Shadow of Chernobyl
Unreal Tournament 3

Folgendes macht denke ich auf jedenfall Sinn auf der SSD:
Anno 1404 + Anno 1404 Venice
GTA IV + GTA IV: Episodes from Liberty City

Wäre klasse wenn ihr eure Meinung dazugeben würdet.
Ggf. auch Erfahrungsberichte oder Quellen zur Recherche.

k4m1k42e
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html#a0


----------



## Happyplace4190 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich denke die Spiele die du am meißten spielst sollten auf die SSD .. Alle genannten Spiele profitieren von einer SSD ..


----------



## PontifexM (5. Januar 2011)

Happyplace4190 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Spiele die du am meißten spielst sollten auf die SSD .. Alle genannten Spiele profitieren von einer SSD ..



bitte um erklärung


----------



## shuga_nik (5. Januar 2011)

Dazu brauchst du keine große Erklärung!
Alle Spiele werden von der SSD profitieren.
Am meißten wirst du es bei Ladezeiten merken, welche bei manchen genannten spielen nicht unerheblich sind!

Installiere aber nur die auf die OCZ, welche du auch im Moment gerne spielst,
um sie nicht als Datengrab zu benutzen.

Ich habe auch die OCZ und mache genau das.

Hoffe dir ist geholfen


----------



## roheed (5. Januar 2011)

Ich würde auch die spiele drauf machen die du am meisten zockst.
Was bringt es dir, game XY auf die SSD zu machen, 
aber es nur ein mal im monat spielst ?!

Daher mein tip, an erster stelle das game das du am meisten zockst auf die ssd.
Und an zweiter stelle erst welches am längsten braucht zum laden.

durch eine SSD kannst fast immer die Startzeit halbieren. Aber
das hast ja schon gelesen...

btw, du kommst aus Vöhringen? lol dann sind ma fast nachbarn XD
mehr aber nur per PN


----------



## PontifexM (5. Januar 2011)

ist mir dennoch zu wenig information ....


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. Januar 2011)

wenn du die games auf der SSD installierst, hat das nur einen vorteil ----> kürzere ladezeiten, emhr nicht.

du ahst nicht mehr fps als auf ner HDD.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Januar 2011)

Sind nicht auch die Nachladezeiten von z.B. Levelgebieten in MMORPGs , während man von einem Gebiet in´s nächste reitet deutlich kürzer ? Also diese Lags , wenn mal wieder von der HDD nachgeladen wird ? Das liegt bei mir jedenfalls nicht am RAM , da ich noch genug RAM frei habe , während des Spiels. DIe FPS reichen mir da , beim zocken .... mich nerven nur immer diese kleinen Hakeler und Lags , wo die neuen Gebiete nachgeladen werden, bis die endlich aufm Monitor auftauchen ... 

Da sollte man doch auch von ner SSD profitieren , oder nicht ? Jedenfalls in offenen Welten, wo man keine direkte "Kartenbegrenzung" hat, sondern immer einfach immer weiter reisen kann , durch viele Gebiete eines Spiels ...

Kann das jemand bestätigen , oder verneinen , der damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat ?


----------



## Torr Samaho (5. Januar 2011)

nö, aber gerade um die ladezeiten geht es. sind ja bei spielen mit hochauflösenden texturen lästig, und gerade die brauchen platz
ganz als könnte man das heute noch so genau trennen, was ein spiel wohin installiert.
erst mal, spiele mit zwang zu diesem drecks-dampf: steam schmeisst alles zusammen in einen ordner, so dass man da selbst gar nichts auseinander halten kann. bei steam-spielen wird dir also diese entscheidung abgenommen. da dieser ordner sich sowieso mit jedem neuen spiel vergrößert, sollte er besser auf die festplatte. 
auch ohne steam beschränken moderne spiele sich nicht auf ihre installationsordner. Bei mir etwa ist C: die SSD mit Windows drauf und D: die festplatte mit spielen. so kann ich C: bei bedarf jederzeit formatieren, ohne D: zu beeinträchtigen. dachte ich. nur machen spiele gerne ihre systemeinträge, also eben auf der SSD, legen ihre configs irgendwo in den eigenen dateien eines nutzers ab und ähnliches anstatt verdammt noch mal dort, wo man sie auf der festplatte installiert. völig unnötig kompliziert, da man das gesondert speichern und in eine neue windows-installation kopieren muss oder gar die spiele auch neu installieren, obwohl sie auf einer anderen festplatte liegen. ich denke, den vogel schießt UT3 ab, das legt seine cofigs, maps, sonstige add-ons irgendwo ab in benutzer/torrsamaho/my documents/my games/ut3/cooked pc/scripts/keine ahnung wie viele unterordner, muss zu hause nachsehen. gekochter pc! what the scheiss... so hat man nun eine SSD für systemdateien, um sie mit spiele-addons zuzumüllen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (5. Januar 2011)

Torr Samaho schrieb:


> nö, aber gerade um die ladezeiten geht es. sind ja bei spielen mit hochauflösenden texturen lästig, und gerade die brauchen platz
> ganz als könnte man das heute noch so genau trennen, was ein spiel wohin installiert.
> erst mal, spiele mit zwang zu diesem drecks-dampf: steam schmeisst alles zusammen in einen ordner, so dass man da selbst gar nichts auseinander halten kann. bei steam-spielen wird dir also diese entscheidung abgenommen. da dieser ordner sich sowieso mit jedem neuen spiel vergrößert, sollte er besser auf die festplatte.
> auch ohne steam beschränken moderne spiele sich nicht auf ihre installationsordner. Bei mir etwa ist C: die SSD mit Windows drauf und D: die festplatte mit spielen. so kann ich C: bei bedarf jederzeit formatieren, ohne D: zu beeinträchtigen. dachte ich. nur machen spiele gerne ihre systemeinträge, also eben auf der SSD, legen ihre configs irgendwo in den eigenen dateien eines nutzers ab und ähnliches anstatt verdammt noch mal dort, wo man sie auf der festplatte installiert. völig unnötig kompliziert, da man das gesondert speichern und in eine neue windows-installation kopieren muss oder gar die spiele auch neu installieren, obwohl sie auf einer anderen festplatte liegen. ich denke, den vogel schießt UT3 ab, das legt seine cofigs, maps, sonstige add-ons irgendwo ab in benutzer/torrsamaho/my documents/my games/ut3/cooked pc/scripts/keine ahnung wie viele unterordner, muss zu hause nachsehen. gekochter pc! what the scheiss... so hat man nun eine SSD für systemdateien, um sie mit spiele-addons zuzumüllen.



Ist doch aber logisch, wenn du das komplette OS auf die SSD installierst. 
Benutzerprofil liegt dann nunmal automatisch auch auf der SSD. 
Müsste aber eigentlich umzustellen sein, ebenso wie temporäre Dateien/Ordner und das Page File.

Was MMORPGs/Open World Games angeht, so Ich denke der Hauptvorteil der in diesem Zusammenhang für SSDs spricht, ist die niedrigere Access Time. Müsste eigentlich dafür sorgen, dass Daten etwas schneller gestreamt werden.


----------



## Torr Samaho (5. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ist doch aber logisch, wenn du das komplette OS auf die SSD installierst.
> Benutzerprofil liegt dann nunmal automatisch auch auf der SSD.
> Müsste aber eigentlich umzustellen sein, ebenso wie temporäre Dateien/Ordner und das Page File.



ist nicht schwierig, aber nunmal zusätzliche arbeit und lästig. wenn jemand weiss, wie man das einstellt, dass benutzer auf der festplatte liegen, obwohl windows auf der ssd liegt, dann richte ich das gerne so ein.


----------



## Own3r (5. Januar 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man kein Spiel auf der SSD installieren sollte. Der Vorteil der Geschwindigkeit ist so gering, dass ich lieber den Speicherplatz sparen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Januar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man kein Spiel auf der SSD installieren sollte. Der Vorteil der Geschwindigkeit ist so gering, dass ich lieber den Speicherplatz sparen.



Hast Du das ausprobiert und sprichst aus Erfahrung ?

Hier geht´s ja nicht so um die FPS , sonder wie AMDFan sagte , z.B. um die Access Time und das streamen von Daten , mit hoher Auflösung usw. ...



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Was MMORPGs/Open World Games angeht, so Ich denke der Hauptvorteil der in diesem Zusammenhang für SSDs spricht, ist die niedrigere Access Time. Müsste eigentlich dafür sorgen, dass Daten etwas schneller gestreamt werden.



Also zumindest was die Theorie angeht, müsste es stimmen. Nur leider hat das anscheinend noch niemand getestet. Naja .... vielleicht hat auch niemand mehr so ein altes System wie ich zum Vergleich  ^^

Theoretisch müsste es bei einer SSD hauptsächlich um die Zugriffsreaktionszeit und die Lesegeschwindigkeit gehen, wenn dieser Lag/Ruckel-Effekt gemindert werden soll ( im Gegensatz zu ner alten HDD ) .

Käme mal auf einen Versuch an ...

Ich kann in Herr der Ringe online jedenfalls immer nach unten zum PC schaun, wie die Festplatten LED rattert , während mal wieder diese Lags auftreten ... mit ner Blitzschnellen ( Zugriffszeit ) SSD , die rasant die Daten zur Verfügung stellt ( Leserate ) , müsste dieser Effekt eigentlich .... theoretisch zu minimieren sein ...
Da ich immer mit höchsten Texturen spiele in Full HD Auflösung , sind das bestimmt einige Daten , die da durch die Leitungen rattern ^^

Naja ... ich werd´s glaube ich erst merken, wenn ich in ein paar Monaten mein neues System hab ...


----------



## PontifexM (6. Januar 2011)

es wird doch wohl irgend jemand hier in derm forum sein der was darüber berichten kann ,als nur theoretisches gefasel wie,könnte, hätte , würde...


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Januar 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hast Du das ausprobiert und sprichst aus Erfahrung ?
> 
> Hier geht´s ja nicht so um die FPS , sonder wie AMDFan sagte , z.B. um die Access Time und das streamen von Daten , mit hoher Auflösung usw. ...
> 
> ...



Also was LOTRO (Der Herr Der Ringe Online) angeht, habe ich in den Foren einiges über SSDs gelesen. 
Da war von Dingen die Rede wie 1/4s bei Bereichswechseln und Ladezeiten von etwa 5 Sekunden. 

Einer hat sogar geschrieben, dass sein Freund immer  etwa 10 Yards vor Ihm liegt, nach dem Ladescreen. Also schon ein gutes Stück gelaufen ist. 

Ich will ja gerade eben für derlei Open World Games auch vielleicht bald auf eine SSD umsteigen. Entweder eine Mushkin Calisto Deluxe 240GB oder eine Crucial C300 256GB (Letzteres, wenn die Preise stark sinken sollten, jetzt da Crucial den C400 rausgebracht hat)

Auf welchen Server spielst du eigentlich bei LOTRO?


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

> es wird doch wohl irgend jemand hier in derm forum sein der was darüber berichten kann ,als nur theoretisches gefasel wie,könnte, hätte , würde...


So ein gelaber macht mich echt aggro!!!

Wir haben hier mehr als 15 games getestet aber wenn man zu faul zum suchen ist 
kann ich auch nicht helfen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html#a16

*ALLE *games profitieren von einer SSD! Die einen mehr die anderen weniger. 
Gerade die MMO games wie HDR oder WOW immens weil das nachladen von 
vielen kleinen datein unglaublich schnell geht. 
Andere games wie zb. Mafia 2 die eh schon kaum ladezeiten haben
reißt ne ssd auch fast nichts mehr raus.

COD7 zb. geht auch ab wie schnitzel auf der SSD. Aber net die FPS
sondern einfach das laden von LEVEL und co.

Aber das hilft alles nichts! Die ssd mit großen speichplatz sind einfach noch zu teuer
um einfach alle seine games drauf zu hauen. fertig ein anderes Fazit kann man nicht geben


----------



## Own3r (6. Januar 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hast Du das ausprobiert und sprichst aus Erfahrung ?
> 
> Hier geht´s ja nicht so um die FPS , sonder wie AMDFan sagte , z.B. um die Access Time und das streamen von Daten , mit hoher Auflösung usw. ...



Ok, die Ladezeiten sind vllt. niedriger, aber wenn du zB jeden Monat ein neues Spiel auf der SSD installierst und deinstallierst, ist das nicht so tolle für die SSD. Du kannst es aber auch machen, wenn du die Ladezeit vor der Lebensdauer vorziehst


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Januar 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> So ein gelaber macht mich echt aggro!!!
> 
> Wir haben hier mehr als 15 games getestet aber wenn man zu faul zum suchen ist
> kann ich auch nicht helfen.
> ...



Also das sollte man wohl eher jeden selbst entscheiden lassen. 
Mir sind beispielsweise die 240-256GB SSDs nicht(mehr) zu teuer. 

Kommt immer auf die persönliche Schmerzgrenze des Einzelnen an.


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

Ja also dann kauft euch halt ne 500 gb SSD für 1000€ und macht alle
games drauf^^ wenn euch das die paar sekunden schnellere Ladezeiten 
wert sind bin ich der letzte der euch davon abhalten wird^^

Wir haben die 15 games getestet, was ihr heraus interpretiert ist
ja gott sei dank jedem selber überlassen^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Januar 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> Wir haben die 15 games getestet, was ihr heraus interpretiert ist
> ja gott sei dank jedem selber überlassen^^



Ich hab den besagten Thread schon gelesen .... da stand zwar z.B. :


-----------------------------------------------------_"Bei fast allen Spielen verringert sich die Startzeit des Spiels,  genau wie die Ladezeit eines Speicherstandes, bzw. __das Einloggen  deutlich. Ausnahmen bestätigen selbstverständlich wieder die Regel."_​------------------------------------------------------

.... aber das hat mich für meinen Fall nicht weitergebracht. Wenn die Ladezeit eines Spiel´s sich verringert , bis es eingeladen ist und man spielen kann, bzw. man einen gespeicherten Spielstand 3 Sekunden schneller eingeladen hat, dafür würd ich mir keine SSD holen.

*Aber *, wenn ich in einem Spiel ,was ich unter Umständen 2 Jahre spiele alle paar Sekunden inGame davon profitiere , weil ich nicht diese inGame Nachladeruckler ( kein Spielstand, sondern einfach nur das Streamen der Spielwelt ) , bzw. Lags habe , dann ist das sehr erheblich für mich.




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Also was LOTRO (Der Herr Der Ringe Online) angeht, habe ich in den Foren einiges über SSDs gelesen.
> Da war von Dingen die Rede wie 1/4s bei Bereichswechseln und Ladezeiten von etwa 5 Sekunden.
> 
> Einer hat sogar geschrieben, dass sein Freund immer etwa 10 Yards vor Ihm liegt, nach dem Ladescreen. Also schon ein gutes Stück gelaufen ist.
> ...




Genau diese Effekte beobachte ich auch immer wieder ... 
Ich bin z.B. unterwegs auf einem schnellen Reittier , jemand ziemlich knapp hinter mir , mit gleich schnellem Reittier und auf einmal wieder gehakel und Nachladegeruckel, wo nicht die FPS gemeint sind , sondern meine langsam drehende Festplatte , der ich dabei beim rattern zuhören kann ( kann ich auch optisch beobachten , wenn die Arbeits-LED der Platte flackert ) .... schwupps , wenn das geratter vorbei ist, liegt der vorher knapp hinter mir reitende auf einmal 20 Meter vor mir ... der hatte die Ruckler nicht.

Und dieser Effekt tritt nunmal oft im Spiel auf. Da gibts ja keine Ladebalken ... denn es wird live nachgeladen , während man sich bewegt ... da gibt´s keine neue Karte ( es sei denn Dungeons , oder stark Bevölkerte Gebiete , die in Ebenen aufgebaut sind ) .... man kann stundenlang durch die Gegend rennen , oder reiten ... nur dann alle paar Sekunden dieses Geruckel geht mir auf den Zwirn ...
Dabei habe ich auch 60FPS , aber es hakt einfach so lange bis die Platte an die richtige Stelle gerattert ist um die Daten zu schaufeln.

Dafür würde ich durchaus 100-200 €ausgeben ... nicht nur dafür , denn das System läuft ja auch schneller , komfortabler usw. .

Das Plus an Geschwindigkeit und Komfort wäre es mir Wert.

Ausserdem lösche ich nicht ständig Spiele und mach neue drauf ... ich hab so einige Lieblingsspiele die lange auf der Platte bleiben. Die würd ich da drauf machen und dann vielleicht noch 2-3 aktuelle. Die fliegen vielleicht auch irgendwann wieder runter ... aber HdrO garantiert die nächsten 2-3 jahre nicht ^^


Und @AMD Fan : Bin auf Belegaer


----------



## PontifexM (6. Januar 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> So ein gelaber macht mich echt aggro!!!
> 
> Wir haben hier mehr als 15 games getestet aber wenn man zu faul zum suchen ist
> kann ich auch nicht helfen.
> ...



 macht dich das aggro ?! süss... danke für dei ansprache. und link ....


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

> Ich hab den besagten Thread schon gelesen .... da stand zwar z.B. :



die mehr oder weniger kleine standpauke ging ja auch nicht an dich 

Ich kann nur von WOW reden, da sind die genannten nachladeruckler nicht mehr vorhanden.
Wenn man auch mal bedenkt, dass eine SSD kaum bzw keine! zugriffszeiten haben
auch nicht weiter verwunderlich.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Januar 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich hab den besagten Thread schon gelesen .... da stand zwar z.B. :
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------_"Bei fast allen Spielen verringert sich die Startzeit des Spiels,  genau wie die Ladezeit eines Speicherstandes, bzw. __das Einloggen  deutlich. Ausnahmen bestätigen selbstverständlich wieder die Regel."_​------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Cool. Da bin ich auch. 
Können wir uns ja mal verabreden, wenn ich meine HDD wieder repariert habe (ich kauf mir bald einen TTL Adapter und mache es selbst, wenn Seagate mir weiterhin starrköpfig den Service verweigert, weil die SD81 Firmware meiner Barracuda 7200.11 angeblich von keinen Firmwarebug betroffen sei) 

Wieviel RAM hast du eigentlich im Rechner? Eventuell könntest du den SSD Speed emulieren, mit einer Ramdisk. Mit einem ausreichend großen USB Stick dürfte es auch gehen. Gibt dazu ein Tool im Internet.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Januar 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> Wenn man auch mal bedenkt, dass eine SSD kaum bzw keine! zugriffszeiten haben
> auch nicht weiter verwunderlich.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht, dass das was bringen sollte ....
Freu mich drauf !

Und @ AMD Fan : Schick mir mal ne PN , wenn Dein PC wieder läuft , von wegen HdrO !


----------



## Nobbis (13. Januar 2011)

Ist doch nur für Leute interessant die Singleplayer spielen. Im Multiplayer musste ja ohnehin immer auf die Anderen warten, sei so schnell wie Du willst, es bringt Dir nichts als Wartezeiten .... lol


----------



## AMDFan2005 (13. Januar 2011)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Ist doch nur für Leute interessant die Singleplayer spielen. Im Multiplayer musste ja ohnehin immer auf die Anderen warten, sei so schnell wie Du willst, es bringt Dir nichts als Wartezeiten .... lol



Schonmal an PvP gedacht? 

So schafft es ja eventuell ein Hobbit ja noch ganz knapp vor einem Warg zu flüchten, wenn er aus der Instanz tritt.


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

ladezeiten zwischen spielwelten (insatanzen, anderen gebiten, ruhestein etc) sind bei mir gar nciht mehr vorhanden. hab mal versucht die zeit dazwischen zu stoppen, aber so schnell reagiert das display von meinem touchhandy nicht


----------



## Nobbis (13. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Schonmal an PvP gedacht?
> 
> So schafft es ja eventuell ein Hobbit ja noch ganz knapp vor einem Warg zu flüchten, wenn er aus der Instanz tritt.



lol


----------



## PontifexM (13. Januar 2011)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Ist doch nur für Leute interessant die Singleplayer spielen. Im Multiplayer musste ja ohnehin immer auf die Anderen warten, sei so schnell wie Du willst, es bringt Dir nichts als Wartezeiten .... lol



das kann für bfbc2 zutreffen richtig ,es gibt aber auch noch andere games..


----------



## AMDFan2005 (13. Januar 2011)

Nobbis schrieb:


> lol



Meine eigene Taktik war ja vor einer Weile noch etwas anders. 

Ich habe mit meiner IDE Festplatte (seit dem Jahre 2000 im Einsatz, musste ich sie Ende 2009 leider in Rente schicken, nachdem der Motor langsam Probleme macht) einfach so lange im Ladebildschirm ausgeharrt, bis am anderen Ende der Welt bereits schon wieder die Sonne aufging.


----------

